# Omnistor Awning tie down Kit



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi fellow MHers

Does anyone know about the Omnistor awning tie down kits ?

Are these better quality that the Fiamma ones sold in many Caravan Club shops on site ?

Thanks


Dave & Jan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

can't comment about the Fiamma ones, but I've had the Omnistor one for a few years. Hefty pegs to anchor in the ground, decent webbing. I tend to wind the webbing round the top of the legs to stop it moving.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

I think the channel is a different size between the two so stay with the Omnistor if that's the type you mean
I use some from Lillipad leisure for our Omnistor.

Soundman


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

soundman said:


> I think the channel is a different size between the two so stay with the Omnistor if that's the type you mean
> I use some from Lillipad leisure for our Omnistor.
> 
> Soundman


The one that slots in the grrove? I've seen those, they seem very sturdy, and a lot less hassle to put up.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I sell these on Ebay >>>TIE DOWN KIT<<<
If you need more information let me know.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

And whilst talking about awnings with tie down kits can anyone give me a clue as to what sort of wind strenght they withstand before having to be put away. I know they are really sold as sun awnings but there aint alot of sun around and I tend to use my awning to provide shelter from rain etc but not sure how much wind it will withstand when tied down.
Dave


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Having tried both, my vote goes to the Lillipad type or the ones sold by Jezport (where you also get two extra bits). They give me much more confidence than the Fiamma/Omnistore sort that just run along the front rather than in the groove.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The Omnistor kits are made specifically for Omnistor awnings. They come in 2 pieces with two hefty sprung attachments to two hefty pegs. Each strap fits into a slot into the top of the Omnistor leg. The Omnistor kit will not fit a Fiamma but the Fiamma kit will fit an Omnistor.

I have found the Fiamma kits to be very poor as they tend to rub along the side of the awning with the possibility of fraying. This problem is avoided with the Omnistor. It's a much better arrangement in my view.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

gelathae said:


> The Omnistor kits are made specifically for Omnistor awnings. They come in 2 pieces with two hefty sprung attachments to two hefty pegs. Each strap fits into a slot into the top of the Omnistor leg. The Omnistor kit will not fit a Fiamma but the Fiamma kit will fit an Omnistor.
> 
> I have found the Fiamma kits to be very poor as they tend to rub along the side of the awning with the possibility of fraying. This problem is avoided with the Omnistor. It's a much better arrangement in my view.


The ones that wrap over the awning do rub the awning and cause wear, that's why the ones which go in the awning groove are better. and as pointed out earlier my kits come with 2 extra straps so that the kit can also be used to tie bikes amd loads down when not being used on an awning.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Jezport said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> > The Omnistor kits are made specifically for Omnistor awnings. They come in 2 pieces with two hefty sprung attachments to two hefty pegs. Each strap fits into a slot into the top of the Omnistor leg. The Omnistor kit will not fit a Fiamma but the Fiamma kit will fit an Omnistor.
> ...


Yes but for the avoidance of doubt it is only the Fiamma kits that rub. The Omnistor kits do not. The Jezport kits look good also.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I'm curious about the last couple of posts. First thing, I agree that ones which clip on the top of the legs, or into the grooves, are better.

However I'd disagree with the characterisation of the Fiamma straps as "poor".

Gelathae is correct that (in the extreme) the webbing of the strap itself could fray if constantly rubbing against the framework of the canopy/top of leg. However I've had mine for nearly 3 years now, used almost every weekend, and there's no evidence of that actually happening. There's no movement that could cause fraying because the strap is tensioned.

I don't understand Jezport's comment. The Fiamma straps are designed to go over the legs, but under the canopy fabric. As such unless incredibly badly fitted (=user error), there's no prospect of the awning itself wearing.

As I say, I certainly don't disagree that the independent straps are a better option, but do disagree that the Fiamma ones are poor.

Paul


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> I'm curious about the last couple of posts. First thing, I agree that ones which clip on the top of the legs, or into the grooves, are better.
> 
> However I'd disagree with the characterisation of the Fiamma straps as "poor".
> 
> ...


When a privacy room or blockers are fitted people put them over the awning. Also, the arms and joints are easily damaged so personally I would not want to strap them to the ground as it leaves them open to extra strain.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Hmm... 

I use blockers, and the Fiamma straps fit between the front and sidepanels (with the Lilipad ones, for the sides in particular there's an inch gap at the top where they hang off the clothes props or equivalent - strap fits through that). Like many, I've got a safari room in my garage that's been used once then stored, and the straps similarly fitted between the sides and front on that too.
If anything, the Fiammas are preferable to the "fit in groove" style on this aspect as there's no need to cut a notch out of the front panel beading.

I thread the strap over the leg / under the canopy / under the arms, so no strain on them.


----------

